# protein shake/powder



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I tested positive for SIBO and it seems as though I cannot have dairy or wheat amongst other things. Can anyone recommend a rice protein powder that I can make a shake with or a shake? I'm not so sure if I can have soy.


----------



## Azhar04 (Aug 2, 2007)

what you need is brown rice protein.. i've taken it, no problems what so ever.http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/brown_rice_concentrate


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

Metagenics make a rice protein powder shake called Ultra InflamX especially for those suffering from bowel diseases.Here's the link:http://www.metagenics.com/products/a-z-pro...mX-Medical-Food.I found it quite good but it contains quite a bit of carbohydrate too which may feed the bugs you're trying to eliminate.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a SIBO postive test too...why should I avoid wheat?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Wheat has a fair amount of resistant starch in it.Resistant starch means no human being on earth digests it and starches/sugars/sugar alcohols/fermentable fibers humans do not digest feed the bacteria.Some sugars are only a problem for some humans, but there are a lot of carbs that no human can digest. Bacteria have a wider range of digestive enzymes so eat a lot of things we cannot. So all that bacteria food increases the amount of gas in your intestines.


----------

